# San Isidro Financiero



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ya séééé.....es un lugar recontraconocido pero igual, como recién tengo mi propia cámara, quería estrenarla con un thread de San Isidro, por lo mismo, me van a tener que disculpar porque algunas fotos me han salido oscruras, es que mi cámara tiene un wevo de opciones y no sé qué miércoles poner.

empiezo por la Javier Prado


























ahora la zona del grupo real



































































Ahora más al este, camino a las begonias


























































cruzando la vía expresa

























Ahora el corazón financiero


































































































Eso es todo, las fotos oscuras salieron así no sé por qué...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas! Extraño mi distrito...


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...muy buenas fotos


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, nuevos ángulos a los acostumbrados...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Asu!! buenas fotos :banana: me gustan los angulos  gracias juan1912!!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Me gusta mucho. Buenas fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bravo Juan! estas fotos merecen ir al foro de Ciudades y rascacielos están muy buenas de verdad


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buenas fotos. Sin lugar a dudas lo que mas destaco es el buen enfoque que has dado a las tomas.........me quedo con la foto con zoom del interbank, mi estilo de toma favorita


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

estan buenazas tus tomas Juan. la verdad q nunca me canso de ver fotos de San Isidro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Juan. Ya veo que no buscas fotografiar simplemente edificios, sino verdaderos paisajes urbanos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
No lo hubiera dicho mejor.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheveres tomas!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J3R3MY said:


> Bravo Juan! estas fotos merecen ir al foro de Ciudades y rascacielos están muy buenas de verdad


te tomo la palabra.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423100


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

asu  q buenas fotos!!! :eek2: me gustaron TODAS!! :yes:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me encanto este thread !!! ,, las fotos estan de la PM !!!!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Buenas fotos y ángulos de San Isidro. Xq borraste las puntas que estan en las torres de Seguros Rímac y AFP Horizonte?


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No me canso de ver "La City" financiera...*

Realmente esto nos demuestra...que.... *SAN ISIDRO ES LO MÁXIMO EN LIMA.... *


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Ese edificio que están construyendo es alguno conocido o uno pequeño?


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

felicitaciones juan1912, exelentes fotasos, san isidro es lo maximo


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

JaViChO_CoOL said:


> Buenas fotos y ángulos de San Isidro. Xq borraste las puntas que estan en las torres de Seguros Rímac y AFP Horizonte?


No estan borradas, asi son, aun no han terminado de contruir esas cosas blancas... solo es eso

Saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bien hecho tu thread Juan, felicitaciones, las fotos te hán salido muy bien todas. En esas zonas es donde se va formar el futuro skyline de la ciudad. De aqui a unos cinco años, se va a ver precioso y muy up to date.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Excelentes tomas!!! la verdad que me he quedado impresionado con tu habilidad, el próximo año te nomino para el mejor fotografo.


----------



## Laser (Jan 2, 2006)

Muy buenas tus fotos. Y que camara te compraste?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Viva Sony!!!! jajajaja

Viste??? què te dije???? dos pàginas, ahora tu perfeccionismo como se siente???

Tus fotos son lo màximo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Laser said:


> Muy buenas tus fotos. Y que camara te compraste?


Esta, una Sony CyberShot de 6 megapixeles


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelentes fotos Juan, que buen thread!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Excelente trabajo, 1912! El thread está bien chévere.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

guau que buenas fotos, esas ciudad (distrito) es de primer mundo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje, todavía no...el cableado aereo y los viejos postes de luz le restan puntos...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos. Se ve muy bien el centro financiero.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

fuera de serie tu thread me encanto, ademas Lima con sol es lo maximo le da como que otro aire a nuestra capital.


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 18, 2006)

A mí me gustó, es mil veces preferible ver edificios elegantes pero no muy altos a ver edificios altísimos pero horrendos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mostro, Excelente, Bravazo, De La P... M..., Esta De La C....a Compadre! JaJaJa. A mi me llega cada vez que me encuentro con un missioner (misionero) aqui en eeuu y me dice: a mi una vez me mandaron de misionero a Peru, y todo lo que vi fue pobreza, la gente no tiene agua ni luz, viven en chozas, blah blah... Para toda esa gente va dedicado este thread! 
...Felicitaciones Juan1912
Y yo que ando pensando en comprarme una nueva camara, creo que ya decidi cual comprar, gracias brother! Viva el Peru!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Las fotos están bravazas !!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow las fotos estan buenisimas, diferentes angulos sobre todo, excelente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta foto me gustó mucho.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Sí, está recontra mostra!


----------

